# My first blues due any minute



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

My two blue does look like they are about to birth in the next few days (possibly tonight). I am so excited because they are so beautiful and the buck is absolutely stunning and has quickly become one of my favourites. I'm really looking forward to showing my first blues next year. I also have a rumpwhite which might be able to be shown too, so I am very excited for the show season to start in 2009.

I'll do pics once the babies are born.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

So the babies are starting to arrive! I think the mothers are a bit distressed as when I went to see them they had 4 babies in the nest and one of the mothers was running around carrying a baby in her mouth. I left them to it to avoid and further disruption. Ive got my fingers crossed that there are some babies left by the morning.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hope all goes well ian! We had our 1st blue litter born around 2 weeks ago now,was a litter of 5 but 4 were bucks so we took it down to 1 doe 1 buck! they really are lovely though blues


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooh i like Blue's, I have Blue Variegated they are very pretty but would like the odd solid blue.
So how did it go?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

8 healthy babies, and the other doe is hopefully going to have hers today at some point, she looks about ready to.
I think I have 4 does and 4 bucks but will prob reduce down to 3 does and one buck depending on how they shape up over the weekend.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww, good luck with the bubs!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The babies are looking fantastic. The litters were very buck heavy so I kept all of the females (which is 5 out of 18!) and also kept 2 bucks. They are 5 days old now and actually look a bit blue already, Ill get a picture when I can they are gorgeous.


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww I luv blues


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's my blue buck Otto, he is one of my absolute favourite mice.
These pictures are from his recent 'christmas' themed photo shoot.
Will try to get pictures of the babies shortly, they are looking really chunky and beautiful.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

VEry random Ian but you have the same virgin media box as us lol


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

My tortoise loves that virgin media box, she will always go straight to it when she gets out and she'll sit up there for ages-it doesnt even get that warm!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

aww how cute is that


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

We've got that box too! I thought Virgin was only down here!?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I took these pictures today and thought it was really interesting how much the flash effected the colour of the mice. In reality the babies are a shade inbetween the two pictures.

Flash On









Flash Off









And here is the smaller of the two bucks (the other one is a beast!). They are only 10 days old and he has his eyes open already, they others are still closed.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG they are so cute :shock:

I have always wanted a blue but never got any look with finding one near me.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I will only keep one of the bucks so one of them will be available. I am keeping all the does until I get my numbers up but it wont be long until I start being more selective for show quality with the does too. 
I'm not near Staffordshire I#m afraid but I do go to some of the shows, especially the ones down south. Do you plan to go to any, maybe Swindon?


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I dont go to any shows, I would love to but sadly my mom don't drive and my dad can get called out to work any time of the day = (


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

How are they doing Ian? If you've had a chance to get more photos please post them on here (that goes for your rumpwhites too). Hopefully I'll see you and Daisy at Harrogate with some mice to show


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

awwww congrats on 8 babies


----------

